# how to open specific ports on 2008 server



## vu3vks (Nov 4, 2009)

Any one please helpme to open ports 50001,50002,55001,55002 on 2008 servers where SAP is installed initiallay using portqry i found that all above ports both tcp&udp NOTLISITINING after adding on firewall inbound rules udp ports are LISTING BUT STILL tcp ports are filtered on one server NOTLISTINING ON SECOND SERVER .How to proceed futher.

Thanks in Advance please suggest.......


----------

